
Show HN: Amazon is littered with fake reviews, see through them – Freshdill.com - system_error
http://freshdill.com
======
darkstar999
Seems like this is just low effort affiliate link spam. The actual "fake
review" filtering is done by fakespot.com, and price tracking is done by
thetracktor.com, so you are just adding an affiliate code?

~~~
system_error
We are not trying to hide the fact that we're using fakespot review data (or
tracktor pricing data for that matter). We are providing the ability to search
for products rather than cutting and pasting URLs between browser tabs into
multiple different websites. We are trying to provide a more cohesive user
experience than we have found elsewhere.

------
chillacy
Have you considered making it a browser extension? It would be good to
maintain the amazon interface I'm used to.

On another note I heard from folks who have tried starting companies like this
that it's hard to change habits (hard to get people to stop going to amazon
and start going to your site, even if you add a bunch of extra useful info).

~~~
system_error
I initially looked into making a browser extension but my reading of the
Amazon Product Search API led me to believe it would be a violation of their
terms of use. I have seen some similar extensions using their API since then
which has made me reconsider.

~~~
chillacy
Another possibility: if you scrape the data from the page directly, amazon
would never know.

------
system_error
The review quality on Amazon has gone down significantly over the last few
years, especially in the electronics category. I needed a way to search for
products that allowed me to quickly identify real vs fake products. I couldn't
find anyone providing this search service so I built it myself. Any and all
Feedback would be appreciated.

------
luxstyle
So does the check mark next to the item mean it is legit and the others have
fake reviews or the opposite?

~~~
system_error
The check mark means that the price is the lowest in the last 90 days and the
reviews are reliable. Good question, I should make that more clear.

